# Moses rocking stand - side to side or head to toe movement?



## littledemonme

Hello ladies, I'm after some advice on moses basket rocking stands. Finally bit the bullet and ordered a moses basket but now I haven't got a clue what stand to buy. A website with a head to toe rocking movement claims babies like it better but there are tonnes more side to side rockers on the market. Any experience?????
Ta!
:dohh:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Ive got 2, one thats a basic non moving stand which is downstairs & i have a rocking one upstairs, I cant say ive noticed much difference in using them tbh. The rocking one did work at sending him to sleep if he was already drifting but fighting it other than that it just looked nice lol sorry not much help hun x


----------



## lynnikins

i wouldnt ever get a rocking moses basket my crib glides side to side but its not a large motion and you cant make the motion bigger by forcing it unlike with a rocker which if you lean on one side can tip the whole thing over, 

anything like vibrating chairs and rocking things can create yourself a rod for your own back as you risk baby not learning to sleep without the motion and they dont make vibrating cots as far as i know so there would be a point where you have to change into a bigger bed and may well have trouble with getting them to sleep, this goes for falling asleep with a bottle or on the breast too,
I try to avoid starting habits with my babies that are hard to stop else it just winds up with problems imo,
have you looked into a baby hammock?


----------



## littledemonme

Baby hammocks - yes, have spent the last couple of weeks debating it. Little one is expected to be quite long and family who have long babies said don't get a moses basket because she'll outgrow it so quickly. So a hammock seemed ideal for sleeping and for size but a friend brought round a 9 month old at the weekend and we just took one look at how big and quite literally bouncy she was and we decided that she'd be out of a hammock in a minute hence finally buying the moses basket. The moses basket comes with a fixed stand but thought we'd get a rocker just for night.


----------



## Maybe75

I think the head-to-toe movement is better, i guess its like how you would rock the baby in your arms? But i've read quite a few places now, if you're going to get a rocking one, thats the one to go for :thumbup:


----------



## KimB1980

littledemonme said:


> Hello ladies, I'm after some advice on moses basket rocking stands. Finally bit the bullet and ordered a moses basket but now I haven't got a clue what stand to buy. A website with a head to toe rocking movement claims babies like it better but there are tonnes more side to side rockers on the market. Any experience?????
> Ta!
> :dohh:

We we're wondering the same thing - we intend to get a foldable one for downstairs and a solid but rocking one for by our bed.
My best friend had a rocking one which she used to sooth her little boy rather than picking him up every-time he had a little moan and a gentle the rocking motions helped him calm down.


----------



## NuKe

i got a head to toe one.


----------



## Lucy

I had a head to toe but found that when it was still with the baby in it the weight of the baby's head caused the head end to dip down slightly (almost like a see-saw).

So I ended up propping a towel under the rocking feet to keep it static.

This time I am just getting static frame


----------



## BumpyButtons

Lucy said:


> I had a head to toe but found that when it was still with the baby in it the weight of the baby's head caused the head end to dip down slightly (almost like a see-saw).
> 
> So I ended up propping a towel under the rocking feet to keep it static.
> 
> This time I am just getting static frame

omg this is totally us atm. we have to prop one end of our rocking one up with a towel:wacko: i consider this frame to be a complete waste of money and wish i never got it:growlmad:

With my son i had a side to side one from mamas and papas which was perfect as it had little slide down feet that could make it not rock at all. it was fantastic, unfortunately i lent it to a friend who broke one of the straps that hold the basket otherwise it would have beeb used for chloe:shrug:


----------



## isolabella

According to the Baby Whisperer you should always rock a baby side to side as it mimics the motion they felt in the womb when you were were walking. Babies R Us have some offers on at the moment.


----------



## kiwimama

If I were a baby, I think I'd like a head to toe rocking motion. :lol:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i had a head to toe one and it was crap unless baby was right in the center it was really hard to rock. if baby wriggled up the basket it would tip so head was down. im gonna get a static or side to side one for the next one.


----------



## isolabella

If you think how relaxing a hammock is that's a side to side motion too.


----------



## mummymadness

Have always used a head to toe wooden roker with moses basket and gosh they were a god send with all 3 so bought again this time :) x


----------



## rainbows_x

I have a head to toe one, didn't even think of the differnece to be honest :dohh:
I have no experience so can't really say, but as somone else said it is the same motion as if you were to hold baby and rock her.


----------



## 2ndtimer

go for side to side, as they advise to keep you baby with feet at bottom of basket, top to toe ones dont work due to the balance your baby is never in the right place due to baby being top heavy. i had a side to side one but if your baby is wriggly i found it unsafe and went and got the delux foldable flat stand from mamas and papas, bst thing i ever bought, i wouldnt recommend rocking ones at all, and my 3rd little one will be havingno rocking other than in my arms.


----------

